# Yield!? Military or Aviation boards



## wicky (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi friends

I am offered these circuit boards.
But I am not able to estimate amount of gold
I would be thankful for an idea of yield for a profitable purchase.

Wight of 1 Board is 600g-700g

Thanks


----------



## nickvc (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks high grade to me what's the price that will help others who know more help you.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 15, 2016)

way too exotic to make fair estimate...
a lot...


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 16, 2016)

Not to mention that IC from this kind of board may be worth several times its value in recovered gold when sold to collectors. If I would have them I would make sure to offer them for sale to CPU collectors instead of trying to recover gold.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Apr 16, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Not to mention that IC from this kind of board may be worth several times its value in recovered gold when sold to collectors. If I would have them I would make sure to offer them for sale to CPU collectors instead of trying to recover gold.



I totally agree - one doesn't see F-16 Avionics stuff on the market often - sell them whole in as-is condition. One Hughes chip in the pictures cost Uncle Sam 4300 USD (not that the gold is the reason - being a radar processor is what gave it some value...)

Unless Pakistan has an export ban on the stuff, sell whole.  

Cheers,


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 17, 2016)

They are "eye candy" and eye candy sells on ebay! 8)


----------



## wicky (Apr 17, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> They are "eye candy" and eye candy sells on ebay! 8)



Lol
That's why I am not to make a decision alone and ask you friends for help to make profitable buying.

Nice hint"'"'" eye candy"'"'" :lol: of eBay in local yard. Owner is far more clever than ebay sellers.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 17, 2016)

Eye candy indeed! I've wiped my screen free of drool 3 times already!

Even in my limited experience, if you are being offered these based on gold value go ahead and bid high. As already said the real value will be in resale to avionics collectors. I can only imagine how many times over spot that could be!

Good luck wicky, those really are some beautiful boards. Works of art even!


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Apr 18, 2016)

If you do consider recovery, consider Parylene conformal coating to be present - it's a pain to remove/deal with. I've dealt with it for years - not in the gold recovery, but in the repair of similar parylene-coated avionics circuit boards. Bendix, Collins, DEC, Eaton, Litton, Hazeltine, Hughes, Raytheon, HP - you name them, they used parylene.

Some of your boards shown are clearly 6-channel flight control computer boards - probably depot pulls when upgrading the flight control computers.

Cheers,


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 22, 2016)

Interesting post as I was just out in the garage working on something similar....only it's newer. Radar interface unit out of an F-15E. 

Mine are in rough shape, as they spent some time at the bottom of a pit being smashed before they came to me. However, just searched one of the processors and list price is $795. Ouch. Too bad mine are all cracked I think! 

Lots of Texas Instruments stuff, some Intel stuff...but no numbers I recognize immediately, and I've been playing with bench level electronics for 25 years. Most of it is thicker too, not the standard epoxy crap. There's a lot of IC's that are broken open, and probably 75% of them have visible gold plating surrounding the actual chip. 

So does anyone have any approximates for yield on this type of stuff?


----------



## geedigity (Oct 22, 2016)

Do you have any pictures to upload? That may help.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not overly comfortable posting pictures of this one. I've tried to search all the numbers and can't find any pictures of the assembly online...might be overprotective, but the F-15E is still in use.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 23, 2016)

Can't help you then beyond saying that yes military/aviation boards of this type can have high yields.


----------

